# Time to buy land



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

With the defeat of 2048 it appears that North dakota waterfowling is going be to unlimited and commercialized. I have friends in California who are now willing to purchase land in ND. At the present time they are paying 5000 per year to be in a private hunt club. The hunting is only medicore. They have asked if Iwould be interested in helping them find good hunting land to purchase. If I would do this for them I will be able to hunt it any time I wish. In the past I have declined this offer. I am contacting these people this weekend. I am excepting their offer. I will start looking for land this weekend. These people have a lot of money They dont want to start small. They wish to start with at least a section. They will bid much higher than farmers because it doesnt need to cash flow. This is a drop in the bucket to them. I will develope a hunting club of my own. I will have a place to hunt. good luck


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Sounds good to me--if those guys anchor themselves to one section of land, it will be less competition for the rest of us freelancers :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey count me in! I think I hunt straight South of you guys and have many connections myself. Sure wish it didn't come to this but I'd be really suprised if much of the good areas don't get turned into hunting clubs or leased up by the outfitters. At the very least, I know that I'll be trying to tie up areas for myself and my sons before the big $$$ guys from out of state do and are already doing. I'm really tired of moving on to the next spot because someone who just hunted an area for the first time decides to give the farmer money to tie the spot up for themselves. I know some of you say you hunt areas where you never see another hunter. Just wait until "DU" magazine or Waterfowler or some other big publication does a story on your area, you'll experience the onslaught as well. Sorry for being cynical but the time to protect what spots are left is now, before it's forever gone.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My new area is southern Manitoba.I live only 12 miles from the border.Why fight the crowds around here.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I plan on hunting Saskatchewan.I have relatives scattered all over the province and leasing land for hunting is illeagal  .


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Huh?

OK Old Hunter, I think you might be right on this...

...I'm going to see if I can get a job this upcoming fall guiding for Sheldon Schlect.

That way I'll have access to all the land I could ever want to hunt and get paid for it too. :eyeroll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

....Or even better yet...I'll just start my own operation. :wink:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

I want in Jonesy.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

Austin Bachmeier said:


> I want in Jonesy.


where is this land you are gonna but at?
i am thinkin of buyin some by tolna ,ND


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

When I have talked to NR's about this I have discuraged them from buying land. Unless they want some kind of investment they really don't need to buy land for duck/grouse hunting around many areas in ND. The local landowners don't post it til deer season. I asked them why spend the money if you can hunt anyway. Just buy an old house in some of these very small towns that are almost a ghost town and fix it up so you have a place to stay. They're cheap. When people do this and post the neighbors will start posting too and it will just take on a life of it's own. I think the posting will grow faster.


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

Well i just have to say something, the failure of 2048 was a sad day in ND. For me as well it will take some time to heal the gaping wound. Still at this moment I am almost ready to pack up and head to SD, seems to me that they have there sh*t together. I don't know if buying land is what it will come down to, or what it will take. Just it is very fustrating being a North Dakotan, and that stupid politics seem to rule of the Game and fish. Thanks again to all of you that worked extemly hard and motivated me to get somewhat involved with contacting my reps, and vocing my opinion. Chris H., wonderful job on this website as well, keep up the good work. Be fun one of these days if we could organize a get together sometime, be fun to meet some of you guys. Well I said my peace now.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Jones,
I have thought the same thing but hunting is the one peaceful time that I have to myself. Hunting is my time. I'm not into the stress of guaranteeing a big shoot. I am planning on buying land someday but not to make money on or tie up so people can't hunt it but to produce wildlife. My own little pet project so to speak.

Saturday I was out hunting snows in a corn field. Just me, friends, a few geese and no human intrusions. Sunday I was at a timberwolves game. What a contrast and what a reminder why I love ND and all its hidden places.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Bushwacker, sounds like you understand what has happened with the guides and outfitters. I post my grandmother's land for deer hunting every year but I make it a point to tell the neighbors they are still welcome. If the outfitters are ever successful in getting more Buck licenses for NR hunters the posting that will happen will be unprecedented.

Unfortunately with the defeat of 2048, I believe the purchase of land for hunting lodges and good areas for outfitters and NRs to hunt will be accelerated over what has taken place the last couple of years. Every $2000 -$3000 house purchased by a NR for a CHEAP place to stay will only help to bring in more and more NRs year after year. And yes they will develop relationships with farmers who will post for them and more and more of their friends, thereby locking up more land to both NR and resident hunters.

Hopefully, with the failure of 2048, the G&F department will be given the authority to regulate seasons as well as make scientific calculations as to the amount of hunting pressure that can be exerted on the resource. I guess time will tell. Any predictions as to whether the Gov. will set any cap on NR waterfowlers this year? Will he take the G&F director's word as to how many and set a cap? I hope I'm wrong but I think it'll be wide open as to how many NRs are allowed to visit this year.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I was being facetious with my posts.

I just thought it was pretty hypocritical to have people who were so blatantly against the buying of land and posting it by by NR's, now willingly helping them to do so...and only speeding up the 'Great North Dakota land rush', for their own personal gain.

But I've been thinking about what I said and maybe it really isn't a bad idea afterall. I mean hey, it's not like I haven't recieved offers from guys to take them out for cash under the table already. Hell, I could probably be booked solid all fall just by answering all the threads entitled 'Looking For A Guide In ND.' :roll:

It appears the new philosophy among some 2048 proponents is that...

..._*'If You Can't Beat 'Em; You Might As Well Join 'Em'*_


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

"The great ND land rush" started long ago. The defeat of 2048, unfortunately, will bring some to the table that otherwise wouldn't have, to get their "homestead" before all the land is gone. The outfitters AREN"T going to say to themselves, "well, business as usual". I'd bet they are already out there looking at new leases where there still are good wetlands.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

You know, even though it is a little hypocritical, can you blame these guys? Even though making good relations with land owners goes a long ways, money talks. Some of these guys have been hunting that land they are talking about leasing for 30+ years, and a lot of them feel that they should be looking at leasing before someone comes in from the "city" and out bids them. Matt, it is easy you guys like me and you to adapt the changing conditions to hunting pressure as we don't have a lot of ties to the land, but imagine hunting a spot your whole life and loosing it due to a lease from some big shot from Minneapolis or wherever. Wouldn't it make you a little nervous and probably put you on edge like it has these guys? You can be best friends with the land owner, but if someone offers them 1000 bucks to keep people off, what is a landowner to do with the farm prices the way they are? These guys just feel (and probably rightfully so) if there is going to be a "ND Land Rush" they should have first dibs on it.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

What really sucks is that we have to remember that there is a brand new player that just jumped into the game...Out-Of-State Outfitting Operations.

Let's face it, most of the guides in ND are small potatoes. Mainly farmers who are out to make a little extra income in the fall. Well, that is going to change BIG TIME! Think of all the huge operations down south in AR, TX, LA and MS. Their seasons don't even start to late November...usually about the time we're already frozen up. September, October, and most of November is 'dead time' for them...not any more. They'll be able to come up here and open up shop and have two extra months of income. AND they'll be bringing money with them that will make our present 'Big Time Outfitters' look like small fries.

So are these guys who now want to lock up land themselves hypocrites? IMO yes.

Are they stupid? Hardly.

...The more I think about it, I'd be wise to become a hypocrite too.

Maybe I will.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

To you young guys living in ND and starting college.

Find that young farm girl, treat her well, and marry her. You will gain permanent access to damn good land.

Approach girl:

1) where you from, rural ND ?
2) farm ?

Yes to 1 and 2 ask out on date.

Second Date:

3) Much wildlife around your dad's farm ?

Yes - keep dating

4) Do not ask how big is the farm. Get her to bring you home to visit mom and dad.

Yes - holy sh** it is on the Cannonball River!

Give her the ring.

*Get married, move to the farm and keep rural ND populated with lots of little boys and girls.*

You will then become so busy running them 25 to 50 miles each way to school functions, friends, and ball games - you will have little time to hunt.

But hey its always out the back door when you do get the time.

Damn the cattle just got out - no pheasant hunting today or tomorrow either.


----------

